# Latin scholars



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Do we have any Latin scholars onboard? 

If possible I would like to know what the following phrase means :- te de praedio aviae.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

No scholar but see Cassel's Latin Dictionary

which translates the literal sense of "you of your grandmother's estate" as "in a laboured manner".


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Indeed, the translation is "of your grandmother's estate", but in my view the literal sense is the correct one.


----------

